# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anyone have a Cannon A70?



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Picked up a new camera today, as I have no idea how to take pics and my buddies camera is garbage, and he don't know how to take pics either.

So anyone have a Cannon A70? If so, how do you like it for tank pics? Any samples? Would love to hear from someone who I can ask how to work this thing!


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Ekim has one. If you want to see some samples, take a look at his contest photos.

150L (40G) planted tank
click here for photo


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Yes, I have one, as MarcinB said you can check out my contest photos(#22) or the link in my sig!
I love the camera!

Here is another really great gallery http://www.pbase.com/****ie/a70_tests

http://www.pbase.com/****ie/photos

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow,

Love the pics Ekim. So tell me, what extra equiptment are you using? What settings have you found usefull? What are you setting manually? White balance, pic size, etc. 

I like the Macro Mode, but I think I want to get the telephoto lens and the macro lenses.

I bought a rechargable battery kit and a 256mb card. Well worth the extra bucks. 

I took about 200 shots at a wedding today, including some BEAUTIFUL macros of the flowers. Amazing camera comapred to the POS my friend paid $200 for.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Justin604:
> Wow,
> ...


Thanks, all I have is a tripod.
I think setting the white balance manually is a must for tank pics! I usually take all pictures in manual mode, unless there is going to be only 1 opportunity for the shot!

I would also like to get some extra lenses and maybe the underwater case... some day!!

Here is the manual settings I used for my full tank contest photo,
Shooting Mode
Manual
Photo Effect Mode
Off
Tv( Shutter Speed )
1/6
Av( Aperture Value )
8.0
Metering Mode
Center-weighted averaging
ISO Speed
50
Lens
5.4 - 16.2mm
Focal Length
5.4mm
Digital Zoom
None
Image Size
2048x1536
Image Quality
Superfine
Flash
Off
White Balance
Custom
AF Mode
Single AF
Drive Mode
Single-frame shooting

I still need a lot more practice though!!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I am going to have to look up a couple of the settings you just used there. How did you set the ISO to 50? If I set it that low, all i get is darkness. I have to set it to 400 to get decent lighting. Also, 1/6? Everything blurs to me that low, I use 1/20 to 1/30 to get good results. AF MODE?

[This message was edited by Justin604 on Sun June 22 2003 at 07:02 PM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, I guess how much light is over your tank will make a big difference, the lower you set the ISO the less noise you will see in the picture.
With the ISO @ 50 I have to set a slow shutter speed to have enought light.
Yes 1/6 shutter is a little slow but I wasn't worried about the fish for the full tank shot!

AF frame is how the camera autofocus's, 
I usually have it turned off, witch means the middle of the subject will be focused on... page 98.

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Still playing with the settings, I need a tripod or something I think. Do you use one?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

ekim,

How long do the batteries last with the A70? And what kind of batteries are you using?

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Average non rechangable batteries last a couple hundred pics depeding on if you use flash and the screen.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, I get 15 minutes run time on the A20 with a new set of duracell ultras and the LCD turned on. I guess it's time to upgrade.

Thanks
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

No flash, using the screen I got 187 pics off today, and then I had to switch batteries. Runtime off and on mostly on for 4 hours or so.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

I got a Canon PS A300, and i get about a 20 minute run time. I just got the camera and im not too impressed on how much it sucks batteries with no flash and the LCD screen on. 

Is the A300 that far off from the A70? I just want to make sure that i didnt get ripped off.

- depthC

- - - - - - - - - - - -
45g: 19 Harlequins, 7 Bloodfins, 6 Black Phantom, 5 Neons, 1 Spotted Corys, 1 Sunset Platy.

10g: 4 White Clouds, 1 Betta, and 1 CAE.

10g: 8 Zebra Danios.

10g: No Fish
{Plants - Water Sprite, Dwarf Hairgrass, Bacopa Monnieri.

Total of : 64 Fish


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have no idea on the A300. I really only looked into the A70 in the Canon lineup.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The A70 uses 4-AA batteries, which makes its runtime at least 3X any competitor with only 2-AA batteries. I have an S30, and bought the A70 for my son. I should have given him the S30 and kept the A70 for myself!

Ekim, please elaborate on the white balance settings. They were set to "custom". How did you set the balance?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

gsmollin, 
here is a link, I tried to explain it in this thread.
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=6876084703&m=5926049743&r=9626062843#9626062843
Do you have your manual?
If so pages, 103-106.

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, I saw what you did. That was a good idea. I have had to adjust the white balance in post-production using the RAW filetype. I tried custom as well, but didn't think to put the white reference item into the aquarium! Duh.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

ekim, I just picked up an A70 myself and had a question for you. When I press the shutter button half way and let go I get some horizontal interfearence on the LCD, just a couple of lines, no big deal but I've never seen this on my older A20 and want to make sure it's normal. Do you get the same thing?

Thanks
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Just stumbled on the answer...

http://www.stevesforums.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10814

That makes me feel much better









Giancarlo Podio


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Giancaelo,
No it's not normal, as that forum suggested!
Are you using NiMH batteries?
"normal" batteries may cause this because they do not have enough power to operate the camera!

Get a good set of NiMH (1800mAh or higher) and your problem should go away.

good luck

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks ekin, I am using alkalines at the moment, I have some Maha 2200 on their way so hopefully they should make things better. I really only notice it indoors and if I press and release the shutter button half way, if I keep the button pressed to maintain focus it doesn't appear to happen.

Hey the movie mode is great isn't it?

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Got a set of 2100s in there but still does the same thing. I guess it's no big deal. I've also noticed an odd reflection in a couple of poorly exposed shots in low lighting, looks like diffraction rings but they haven't shown up in any of the correctly exposed pictures. I guess you haven't seen anything similar in your camera have you?

Thanks for the help
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## jdwyz (Jun 14, 2003)

i have a canon a70 bought one the first day they came out.ive never had this problem you've described,and i have taken bunches of pics.my batts range from 1600 to 1800 mah nimh.thats sort of strange.some canons do this and why some dont?


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

Based on your advice, I just chose this camera and I absolutely love it. I have mostly been taking pictures of my newborn baby, but I'm sure my fish will start getting more attention at some point.

Thanks for the tips, y'all.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------

